# The Office on NBC



## MAC_Whore (May 11, 2006)

I just love this show!  I was hooked on the british version.  When I heard they were doing an american version, I was pretty much convinced they would crap it up (remember Coupling?), but it's really good.  I think they did a good job of keeping the humour, but making subtle changes to accommodate american cultures.  

So if anyone watches this show, tonight was great!  Yeah!  Jim told Pam he loves her.  I really expected his feelings for her to stay hidden for a bit longer.  It totally caught me off guard.   I am glad it was a good episode, as the only shows I regularly watch are Lost and The Office and Lost is starting to piss me off.  Too many mysteries on that show!  They need to answer a few questions.  Am I the only one who is getting a bit fed up with Lost?

Anyway...Office.  Good.  Woo hoo!


----------



## MACmermaid (May 12, 2006)

hi and yay i just love the office too!  it is such a funny show.  i have the first season on DVD and the basketball episode is something i can watch every day and laugh just as much each time!

i know, i was caught totally off guard w/ the whole jim-pam thing tonight too!  i just thought he was going to tell her he was being transferred. i can't wait to see what's going to happen!

last week's episode was great too....i loved jim when he was describing all of the pranks he pulled on dwight. too funny!

they teased us though w/ a long break, then two weeks of new episodes and now a long wait for more new ones


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (May 12, 2006)

and then when he walked in and kissed her! oh god, i loved that scene. the dork i am recorded it (DVR) and played the kiss back like three time!!! i hate having to wait to see what's going to happen! I had a feeling he was going to tell her he loved her, it was getting to that point. besides, they needed something really good to keep us wanting more and anticipating the next season.
such a good episode! can't wait for next season!!


----------



## MACmermaid (May 12, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jennifer Mcfly* 
_and then when he walked in and kissed her! oh god, i loved that scene. the dork i am recorded it (DVR) and played the kiss back like three time!!! i hate having to wait to see what's going to happen! I had a feeling he was going to tell her he loved her, it was getting to that point. besides, they needed something really good to keep us wanting more and anticipating the next season.
such a good episode! can't wait for next season!!_

 
well you just made me feel better about myself b/c i recorded the episode and then played back the kiss scene too!


----------



## V2LUCKY (May 12, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACmermaid* 
_well you just made me feel better about myself b/c i recorded the episode and then played back the kiss scene too!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Me 3!! I'm such a loser, I cried when he was crying telling her that he loved her. I can not for the life of me see a man cry and not cry. It breaks my heart every time. but yea, I love scenes like that! Remember when Ross kissed Rachel (and vice versa) like that on Friends? 

I LOVE that show, it's one of my fav! I can't wait for next season. SO doesn't really get "the office" humor, he always makes fun of me for watching.


----------



## MAC_Whore (May 12, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACmermaid* 
_........i know, i was caught totally off guard w/ the whole jim-pam thing tonight too!  i just thought he was going to tell her he was being transferred. i can't wait to see what's going to happen!

last week's episode was great too....i loved jim when he was describing all of the pranks he pulled on dwight. too funny!......_

 
I thought that is what he was going to tell her as well!  He said he loved her and I said, "Huh?  What? _ Ohhhhhhh.....How sweet_".

Man, Dwight is a great charecter.  I esp love the WEIRD relationship between him and Angela.  So funny!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jennifer Mcfly* 
_and then when he walked in and kissed her! oh god, i loved that scene. the dork i am recorded it (DVR) and played the kiss back like three time!!! ....._

 
Is there room for one more dork in your club? Cause I thought I was recording it, but had the settings wrong.  I was all set to rewatch that scene myself, but couldn't!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *V2LUCKY* 
_I LOVE that show, it's one of my fav! I can't wait for next season. SO doesn't really get "the office" humor, he always makes fun of me for watching._

 
During rerun season, you should go to Amazon.com or BBCAmerica.com and buy the british version.  They only did two seasons.  It is just as hilarious and it isn't all of the same stories.  Man, if your SO doesn't really "get" the american version, forget out even trying with the british version!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I just love the akward little moments and the believable charecters.  I think it is because we all have had some sort of weird moments at work and can relate to the show.


----------



## MACmermaid (May 13, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *V2LUCKY* 
_Me 3!! I'm such a loser, I cried when he was crying telling her that he loved her. I can not for the life of me see a man cry and not cry. It breaks my heart every time. but yea, I love scenes like that!_

 
i totally agree; i cannot see a man cry w/o crying myself.  it is one of the saddest sights i think!  it was so sad when Jim was crying...i felt so bad for him when she said that she just couldn't  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   i wasn't expecting him to kiss her after that!  that was great.


----------



## MACmermaid (May 13, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 
_I thought that is what he was going to tell her as well!  He said he loved her and I said, "Huh?  What?  Ohhhhhhh.....How sweet".

Man, Dwight is a great charecter.  I esp love the WEIRD relationship between him and Angela.  So funny!_

 
i know that scene was a total shock! very well done.

and i LOVE dwight too....he is hysterical. i loved him in that episode where he was assigned to see if oscar was really sick, and was so focused on that he totally missed figuring out that oscar was gay. too funny!  i love how intense he is. he's funny too b/c i think everyone has met someone who is at least sort of like dwight...and the rest of the characters too i guess.  i think i've known one too many "angelas" in my life!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i can't wait for more episodes!


----------



## MAC_Whore (May 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACmermaid* 
_.....i think everyone has met someone who is at least sort of like dwight...and the rest of the characters too i guess.  i think i've known one too many "angelas" in my life!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ......_

 
I worked with a total "Dwight".  Kept thing entertaining, to say the least.  Unfortunately, I have worked with an "Angela", as well.  She kept a running list of things that coworkers said or did that were not to her liking.  She was in HR complaining at least once per week.  She kept track of what people did (with lists), so she could report them as being under productive if they didn't perform to her standards.  Mind you, she wasn't their supervisor.  Yeah, she was right fun.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Definitely more fun to see it on TV than to live it!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh God, what if those two that I worked with were having a secret fling like Dwight and Angela.  Vurp!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Did anyone see the episode where Jim pops the exercise (swiss) ball that Dwight sat on at his desk?


----------



## MACmermaid (May 15, 2006)

^  ugh, that "angela" you worked w/ sounds like a nightmare. they are out there though, huh??  i'm now recalling a "dwight" i once worked with...he was soooo into the company and was way too intense. the day they rolled out a new computer system called "lynx" at the company, he wore a hat w/ the "lynx" logo on it, that's how into it he was.  i could see the 'real' dwight doing something like that as well    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and yeah i saw the episode in which jim popped dwight's swiss ball....that was too funny!  i loved watching jim as he was considering whether or not he should do it....when he asked dwight how much it costs and then figured it was worth it for the instant gratification he would get from popping it!  i love jim!

i also liked the very first episode when he put dwight's stapler in a jello mold


----------



## msthrope (May 18, 2006)

rainn wilson makes that show in my opinion.  that guy is just genius.


----------

